# Casetera de Auto



## alemardi (Mar 2, 2007)

Alguien tiene idea de como funcionan las caseteras? especificamente las de auto... que terminales son las de salida de audio? algun diagrama basico? en google no he podido encontrar absolutamente nada mas que ventas... y quiero reparar la mia


----------



## alemardi (Mar 2, 2007)

Les comento q la abri, y arriesgandome a hacer algun corto o terminar de arruinarla, le corté unos cables de color rojo, blanco y cafe... les cuento: mi idea es sacarle una especie de cable de entrada de audio para conectar mi mp3 y escuchar en las bocinas del carro, a traves de la casetera.
Como ya lo dije, solo funciona la radio, la casetera le meto un caset y no se oye nada, creo q es porque no giran los motores o algo asi.
Abri un cable de esos de auriculares con conector jack y tenia 4 cables, obviamente 2 por cada lado, si los conecto respectivamente con los de la casetera: rojo, blanco y cafe... y meto el caset... SE ESCUCHA!!! puedo oir mi mp3 a traves de la casetera!!!, solo que se escucha bastante grave, los bajos se exajeran no se porque, y tengo una duda:
Debo conectar los 2 negativos del jack en el cable cafe de la casetera? o con uno basta? 
no entiendo eso de la masa pero creo q tiene algo q ver, porque conecto un solo negativo y se oye asi, conecto el otro en su lugar y se oye igual, y si no conecto ningun negativo, apenas y se oye, y si le doy volumen a la casetera se escuchan en tonos bien altos.... alguien podria darme un poco de luz???

De antemano gracias.


----------



## jose leandro (Mar 8, 2007)

eso es todo un cuento 

para mejorar el sonido tendria que conseguirse un ecualizador y conectarselo al circuito
se salida de la cassetera mejorando la etapa de rectificacion del sonido deberias cerciorarte con un tecnico en audio para este fin

lo que usted quiere si es posible pero la instalacion del ecualizador es un cuento

saludos


----------

